# Twisted fish



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

So one of my male swordtails(2 years old) I notice(while fixing up my tank) from the top his body was curved like someone had taken one hand and help his head and tail and pushed back his middle section. I havent really looked at my fish from the top so he might have been born this way but it concerns me and is there any reason he would be like this? he was never squished by the way just trying to get the image of what he looked like(he is doing fine)


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Could you post a picture?
How long have you had the fish?
Did the fish always look this way?
Did the fish ever look normal?
Did you just notice the fish suddenly looked like that?
Has the fish ever been injured prior to this?

Few questions to consider. Without previous knowledge of the fish, I am leaning towards could be a genetic problem, which led to the curvature of its spine.


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

I am aslo guessing it is a genetic thing. I have raised it and 5 others from fry and I just noticed it(I never looked carefully at him). I can't think of anything that would have caused it. right now since I put some stuff in the tank they are scared(mostly timid fish) and won't let me near them for a day so I can't get a photo. probably nothing to worry about.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

There are 3 things to my knowledge that cause curvature of the spine in fish.

1- Vitamin deficiency- Can't see it happening to one young fish though. Would be the whole batch or an older one.

2- Genetic Abnormality- causes by too much inbreeding, either on purpose (many colorful fishes will have this problem, along with black mollies, etc, and livebearers get it a lot too because they breed with anything that moves- brothers and sisters, parent and child, etc. That's why you don't marry your cousin. 

3. Fish TB. Unlikely, but keep an eye out for a discoloration and signs of sickness.... Look up for symptoms of TB, I know one symtom is curvature of the spine. Also, if you think it's a possibility, wear gloves in the tank. It can spread to humans.

Even so, I bet it's a genetic issue. They do well for a while, but eventually die. (I think it's because their organs can't grow properly.) Wouldn't euthanise it though, just let nature play its course. Seems like then my guppies (usually happens when I buy a pregnant fish from the LFS) have it, they do fine, and maybe over the course of an hour or two they have something I would decribe as chronic organ failure. Not much suffering.


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

thank you it is probably just a genetic thing the fish might be inbreed I don't know which fish was the father because i had 2 males at the time of the mother and one(or both) were from same store and might have been sibling s and might have been inbreed again and had this issue. just nice knowing this information.


----------

